# Steam: Updates starten nicht mehr automatisch



## DARPA (15. September 2018)

Ich habe folgendes "Problem". 

Seit einiger Zeit starten Updates für installierte Games nicht mehr automatisch mit dem Starten von Steam. Vorher war es so, sobald Steam gestartet wurde, konnte man unten schon die Meldung lesen, dass Downloads laufen. Jetzt ist das nicht mehr so. Gehe ich dann in den Download Bereich, sind Updates aufgelistet, aber eingereiht (meistens für eine Uhrzeit mitten in der Nacht). Muss die Downloads dann also manuell starten.

Ich glaub, das Verhalten hat sich mit einem Steam Update geändert. In den Einstellungen ist alles wie vorher und ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass die Game Updates wieder automatisch starten.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (15. September 2018)

Ich hatte das gleiche mal mit Total War Warhammer 2, habe es dann runter geschmissen und neu installiert, danach wurden weitere Updates wieder automatisch installiert. Vielleicht mit einen kleinern Game ausprobieren..


----------



## Rage1988 (25. September 2018)

Das Problem habe ich auch seit dem letzten großen Steam Update.
Außerdem brauchen Downloads auf einmal ewig, weil nichts heruntergeladen wird und wenn was geladen wird, schwankt die Downloadrate wie blöd. 
Von Null und Längeren Pausen bis zum Maximum.


----------



## DARPA (26. September 2018)

Hmm, ok. Also wenn ich die Downloads einmal von Hand angestoßen hab, dann laufen die auch ganz normal durch. Da hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## shomu (3. Oktober 2018)

Hab das gleiche Problem seit ca. 4 Wochen ( +/- ).  Von keinem meiner installierten Spiele starten die Downloads automatisch. 

War von jetzt auf nachher so, ohne dass die Einstellungen oder sonstwas verändert wurden.
Die Updates werden nur noch geladen wenn ich sie manuell starte. Der start dauert dann meist auch ungewöhnlich lang; wenns dann mal läuft geht es aber in normaler Download-Geschwindigkeit.

Eine Uhrzeit für die downloads ist nicht eingestellt (es kann theoretisch immer geladen werden); Bandbreite ist unbeschränkt;  Download Region unverändert standardmäßig auf: Germany - Frankfurt; sogar download während des Spielens hab ich testhalber aktiviert... bringt alles nix.
Ach ja, Download-Cache wurde auch schon geleert und der Steam-Client selbst wird noch automatisch aktualisiert (beim Client selbst geht es komischer weise).
*
Gibt es schon eine Lösung???
*hab einige Spiele installiert und möchte nicht alles runter, Steam neu installieren und dann alles wieder downloaden (das würde bei mir echt ewig dauern).


----------



## Kraizee (7. Oktober 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich kann mich euch da nur anschließen: Die Downloads werden brav eingereiht, aber ich muss sie manuell starten. Dann braucht es erst einmal ewig, um den benötigten Plattenplatz zu reservieren und anschließend läuft der Download, wie gewünscht, mit Vollgas.

Was mir bisher nicht geholfen hat:
* Updates des Steam-Clients
* Download-Cache zurück setzen
* Rechner neu starten
* Spiele neu installieren

Habt ihr schon einen Blick auf eure Festplatten geworfen? Downloads werden auch pausiert/eingereiht, wenn nicht genug Platte frei ist. Sieht dann bei mir zB im Logfile (%Installationsordner von Steam%\logs\content_log.txt) so aus:
	
	



```
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 scheduler update : Priority First, legacy=no, restore="", timeSinceLastPlayed=1092335, appDisableSecondsRemaining=0
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 state changed : Update Required,Fully Installed,Update Queued,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 state changed : Update Required,Fully Installed,Update Queued,Update Running,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,Reconfiguring,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,Validating,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] Validating files (new target,full) ...
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] File validation finished: 0 files (0 bytes) total, 0 files (0 bytes) mismatched (23 msec).
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,Preallocating,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update canceled : [B][COLOR=#ff0000]Failed to preallocate (Not enough disk space) "16.1 GB"[/B]
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,Preallocating,Stopping,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : Running,Stopping,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 update changed : None
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 state changed : Update Required,Fully Installed,Update Queued, (Not enough disk space)
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 state changed : Update Required,Fully Installed,Update Paused,
[2018-10-07 12:16:01] AppID 238960 scheduler finished : removed from schedule
```

In einem anderen Protokoll (..\logs\service_log.txt) ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
	
	



```
10/07/18 00:39:29 : ERROR: Failed to add firewall exception for C:\Games\Steam\bin\cef\cef.win7\steamwebhelper.exe
10/07/18 10:56:58 : ERROR: Failed to add firewall exception for C:\Games\Steam\bin\cef\cef.win7\steamwebhelper.exe
10/07/18 11:41:43 : ERROR: Failed to add firewall exception for C:\Games\Steam\bin\cef\cef.win7\steamwebhelper.exe
```
Steam kann also keine Firewallausnahme für den "webhelper" hinzufügen? Aha. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen? Ich glaub aber nicht so recht dran, denn laut Firewall-Einstellungen gibt es diese Ausnahme schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Anwendung aus der Liste gelöscht, neu aufgenommen und Steam neu gestartet, aber das hat nix an der Situation verändert. Interessanter Weise startet Steam seinen "Web Helper" mehrfach, mein Task Manager zeigt gleich fünf Instanzen davon an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat noch jemand eine schöne Idee?

-k


----------



## DARPA (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin inzwischen auf immer mehr User getroffen, die das Problem haben. Es besteht schon seit mindestens 2014. 
Bei manchen hilft es, in den Game Einstellungen das Update Verhalten auf hohe Priorität zu stellen. Aber bei den meisten klappt kein workaround.


Bin dann auf einen Post von nem Valve Mitarbeiter gestoßen:



			
				Taylor Sherman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Yes, this is new behavior. We don't have every  online Steam instance begin downloading every update immediately,  instead we spread them out in time a few hours to distribute the network  load. If you click Play or the up-arrow button by the game in the  Downloads page, Steam will begin downloading it immediately for you.
> 
> Taylor



[Question] Steam game update scheduler. :: Steam Client Beta


Es scheint also kein Bug zu sein, sondern gewollt, um den Traffic zu verteilen. Nur komisch, dass es dann nur vereinzelte User trifft. Ich hab zumindest VDSL 50, also auch nix langsames.


----------

